# IUI - Ovulation predicter test during iui cycle



## Guest (Jul 5, 2004)

Hello

Does the hormone level in your body, during and iui cycle effect results of an ovulation predictor test? 

The reason I am asking is that last time I had an iui I ovulated earlier than predicted. even though I will be scanned regularly, this time I want to use a predictor kit to monitor my ovulation.

Thanks in advance for you replies.


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

cant help but i was wondering exactly the same thing myself. i was worried that i would ovulate too early but went for my 10 day scan today and am ready to pop so will be basted this afternoon - to the surprise of the nurse - but i just KNEW that i was ready to ovulate. if i remember when i go in this afternoon i'll ask. megan


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I hope you get an answer from someone more technical, but from my personal experience, I did an O/V kit and it was negative, then after I had the injection to bring on ovulation I did one that night and it detected the surge.

Cx


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

I asked the nurse today, and she said that the kit should detect if you surge naturally, before they give you the jab. but there shouldnt be any need for it because they are scanning you etc anyway. hope that helps.


----------

